# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Tại Sao chọn dự án Vạn Phát Avenue Tp Sóc Trăng

## tenten

dự án Đất Nền Vạn Phát Avenue – thời gian gần đây, cùng với sự phát triển của tập hợp hạ tầng giao thông rộng lớn khắp và những dự án quan trọng vẫn đang được thực hiện, Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất chốn ven TP. Cần Thơ cũng khởi sắc nhanh gọn.

bao gồm, nhiều người tiêu dùng đang được nổi bật thu hút mang lại môi trường Sóc Trăng bởi thu hút từ đường Phụng Hiệp – Sóc Trăng tăng lên hàng ngày. vô số dự án quy mô, đc đầu tư tất cả cơ sở, ích lợi dần hình thành. Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng là 1 dự án công trình không nhiều đc duyệt xây dựng 1/500 cùng với pháp luật minh bạch, địa điểm kết nối cũng như giá có giá thấp nhất khu vực.



tin tức dự án công trình Đất Lô trung tâm dân ở Vạn Phát Avenue
tên dự án: trung tâm người ở Vạn Phát Avenuebộ phận phát triển dự án: Linkhouse Tây NamĐịa chỉ: Quốc lộ 1A, phường 7, TP.HCM Sóc Trăng, tỉnh Sóc Trăng.độ lớn dự án: 41.832 haQuy giải pháp xây dựng: căn nhà gần kề một trệt một lầu.lợi ích nội khu: 7 công viên cây xanh, shophouse, trường lớp mầm non hướng Duơng, trường tiểu học/ trường phổ thông cơ sở, trạm y tế, căn nhà văn hóa.những loại diện tích: 4.25×25, 5×25, 5×26pháp lý dự án công trình vạn phát avenue : 1/500,…giá chỉ bán: chưa ra mắt
vị trí dự án Vạn Phát Avenue ở đâu?

dự án Vạn Phát Avenue ở nằm ở tại quốc lộ 1A giữa cửa hàng điện máy chợ rộng lớn cũng như hạ tầng sản xuất bánh Pía danh tiếng nhất Sóc Trăng – Tân Huê Viên. dự án nằm trong thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Sóc Trăng nên có tất cả lợi ích, dịch vụ vào khu vực phục vụ cư dân.

đơn vị đi lên dự án?

dự án Vạn Phát Avenue là thời kỳ 2 của dự án công trình trung tâm người ở Minh Châu nhưng đã được Vạn Phát mua lại tất cả. cũng như đồng hành cùng Vạn Phát khi là công ty Linkhouse. Linkhouse cung cấp giải pháp về quy hoạch, tài chính, pháp lý và bán sản phẩm đến Vạn Phát. Linkhouse Tây Nam đã sát cánh đồng hành cùng Vạn Phát qua nhiều dự án trước đó: Vạn Phát Riverside, Cái Tắc Riverside. Cả hai dự án công trình trên đều đc người mua đầu tư, cư dân địa phương đánh giá cao về hiệu suất cao, lợi nhuận và cải tạo diện mạo cộng đồng của khu dân sinh sống.



thiết kế khu dân sinh sống như thế nào?

ở bóc biệt với giao thông tiếng ồn, trung tâm dân cư Vạn Phát Avenue được thiết kế với cơ sở giao thông bàn cờ thông minh. các nền vào khu dân cư có phong cách thiết kế đảm bảo những yêu cầu của một trung tâm dân ở hiện đại: con đường chưa dây điện, phân lô đẹp, thiết kế đảm bảo nơi cháy chữa cháy, lợi ích đầy đủ…

những tiện ích trong khu dân ở bao gồm: 7 trung tâm khu dã ngoại công viên với tổng diện tích 2.2ha
Trường học: mầm non Hoa hướng Dương (hiện hữu) và 1 trường tiểu học.3 sân tennis (đã hiện nay hữu)cửa hàng, chợ cổ điển.căn nhà văn hóaTrạm y tế phườngích lợi trung tâm dân sinh sống đem lại Trải Nghiệm sống tốt nhất mang đến mọi người dân.những loại diện tích S đc phân phối: 4.2×25; 5×25 cũng như 6×25 thích hợp cho các loại thiết kế căn nhà ống, khu biệt thự.
phương thức thanh toán giao dịch cũng như giá chỉ

với những lợi thế cộng có thêm cơ chế giao dịch chỉ cần thanh toán trước 1/2 giá trị giấy tờ để có cũng như rất có thể đẩy thanh khoản sau 2 tháng với mức lãi suất rất có thể lên đến 20% giá trị dự án.

đặt chỗ 30tr.
7 ngày sau thanh toán 30% (Bao gồm có cọc).2 tháng sau thanh toán 30%.4 tháng sau giao dịch thanh toán 35% (Thông báo bàn giao).2 tháng sau giao dịch thanh toán 5% (Nhận sổ).

----------

